# So tell me dudes, what kinda music do you listen to?



## Lunar Man (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm not really constrained to one genre or band in particular. To me, whatever's good is good. 
Here's a sweet one!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm pretty wide range in my music tastes, from 80s rock, punk, techno, steampunk, etc. Its more easy for me to tell you what I don't like then what I do... i.e. rap, country, r&b, soul, that new pop crap that is all over.


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I'm pretty wide range in my music tastes, from 80s rock, punk, techno, steampunk, etc. Its more easy for me to tell you what I don't like then what I do... i.e. rap, country, r&b, soul, that new pop crap that is all over.



I don't wanna be that hipster to say that a lot of today's mainstream music sucks, but I'm not a hipster so whatever. I don't like today's music. Especially the rap. The rap's gone to crap...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Lunar Man said:


> I don't wanna be that hipster to say that a lot of today's mainstream music sucks, but I'm not a hipster so whatever. I don't like today's music. Especially the rap. The rap's gone to crap...



ugh, I never liked it... it just doesn't feel like music to me...


----------



## Loffi (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm just going to post what I'm listening to now because it's my go-to 'sitting at home drunk' album.






If I had to pick some bands/artist, Amanda Palmer/Dresden Dolls, The Killers, Gorillaz, Sleeping at Last. I have a few local radio stations that some of the schools run and they play some pretty good alt stuff to keep me sane.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

That kind of reminds me... I really want to listen to one of those Furry radio stations, but I hate that there is no way to play it except via an app or browser, like I wish I could get it on satellite radio... not that I own one, but I would totally buy one if I could access furry stations


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 20, 2017)

I listen to pretty much anything: skrillex, knife party, metallica, acdc, van halen motley crue, starbomb, red hot chili peppers

But my favorite probably Ninja Sex Party


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

I wanna go to a ninja sex party!


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 20, 2017)

See, I like a wide variety of music, though my favorite genres as of late have been thrash metal, NWOBHM, house, future funk, disco, funk, boogie, italo disco, melodic death metal, nu-metal, alternative metal, glam/hair metal, hard rock, trance, g-funk/90s hip hop, and yacht rock (aka 70s-early 80s "soft" rockish bands).


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

I also like 70s porn music.. its actually really good!


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I wanna go to a ninja sex party!


The lead singer is also a furry too! Well sorta, he wont admit it, but he has a huge love for anthro


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

don't we all?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2017)

Everything from Eurobeat to J-Core. I'm usually not picky. 

I stay away from Country, Jazz, Rap, Hiphop, RnB and pop for the most part.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I wanna go to a ninja sex party!



Hell, why not?!?  *Sgt. Kai goes with you*


----------



## Ginza (Oct 20, 2017)

I like heavy rock/metal. I don't mind rock alt either though. I'm not fond of pop much, do not like rap at all, and country definitely would be a last choice


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2017)

Prog rock, space rock, psychedelia, synthpop, R&B, Instrumental styles from India/Pakistan/Afghanistan, and whatever the hell Tangerine Dream is classified as.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 20, 2017)

Alternative, R&B, rap, dance and contemporary/indie folk are the main ones.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 20, 2017)

Depends on my mood, I guess. Most of the time I listen Celtic, but sometimes when I'm feeling particularly rebellious I might blast some dubstep or trap.

Here's a few samples of my music:








Dubstep/Trap


----------



## Sagt (Oct 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The lead singer is also a furry too! Well sorta, he wont admit it, but he has a huge love for anthro


How do you know that? I don't remember seeing anything about that before.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> How do you know that? I don't remember seeing anything about that before.


There's a huge amount of times he said he loved anthro characters and reads furry comics. Then in a very recent episode of gamegrumps in one of the chuck e cheese ones arin called him a furry and dan sounded embarrassed as he tried to deny it. Idk of he is but it sure sounds like he is


----------



## Sagt (Oct 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> There's a huge amount of times he said he loved anthro characters and reads furry comics. Then in a very recent episode of gamegrumps in one of the chuck e cheese ones arin called him a furry and dan sounded embarrassed as he tried to deny it. Idk of he is but it sure sounds like he is


Huh, I didn't know about that.

I had a look at a video, just now, which pointed out the time that he mentioned that he read the comics. From what I gather, it seemed like he implied that he doesn't read them anymore and that it was something he only did when he was a kid. Also, one can have an interest in anthro comics (he didn't call them 'furry' comics and instead opted for calling them anthro comics) without actually connecting to or being a part of the fandom, so I'm doubtful that he's a furry.

Still pretty suspicious though, and I can totally imagine him as being one since he fits into a lot of the stereotypes, lol.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 20, 2017)

Anything besides heavy metal and opra really. Though country and pop are my favorite.


----------



## Pup_julie (Oct 20, 2017)

Mostly pop and r&b, with some alternative thrown in.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 20, 2017)

From hip-hop, to IDM, to death metal, to techno ambient, to post-rock, to hypnagogic pop... If there's anything I have learned from years and decades of being an obsessive music lover, is that there are no good or bad genres, only artists

Currently in a "classic hip-hop" mood - stuffing myself with all the Pharcydes, Wu-Tangs and Madvillains .u.


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 20, 2017)

With all these tracks dropping into my notifications, I feel that I should participate as well.
So here's this. I always described it as "Listening to a dream".


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 20, 2017)

When I was younger I used to listen to a lot of punkrock and things like Green Day, Zebrahead, Yellowcard, Simple Plan. This grew more into various metal after highschool and something more easy digested in that area like Bullet For My Valentine(Still listen to them), it was my entry to that realm. For the past 8 years now I've been listening to a lot of Melodic metal and even melodic death metal which honestly has some really deep and great music that I wish I would've explored sooner. The last couple of years I've also managed to slip a bit into certain house music, mostly more melodic with interesting leads or vocals.

I do take a dislike for most of the mainstream pop music like many others however, and I've a hard time to appreciate certain rap and even country music still. All I can say is that it's a shame that a lot of people get put off by screaming vocals and growls in music, it's a completely different world that opens when you appreciate it and how many bands that use both clean vocals and "screamo" that create some truly amazing music with power heard nowhere else. However, just because there's some crazy guitars and drum beats and some screaming person doesn't mean I will enjoy the music, there's even bands that has songs I really dig and then the album in general is something I do not take much liking to.

With that said though, my personal music library has quite a lot of different music(pop, rock, various electronic music and what not), and to certain extent I'd consider myself quite tolerant to most genres, everyone has their own taste for sure but just like anyone else I like "good" music 

If anyone would be looking for a lot of different music I'd be more than willing to throw some random links.


----------



## lupi900 (Oct 20, 2017)

Everything in the metal area, industrial, noise music, experimental music, dark ambient & gothic based genres/mixes & more.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 20, 2017)

I like a lot of songs whatever the genre, but by far my biggest passions are alternative and punk. I especially have a thing for relatively obscure bands, such as Husker Du and My Vitriol (sample here )


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 20, 2017)

Redlinelies said:


> I do take a dislike for most of the mainstream pop music like many others however, and I've a hard time to appreciate certain rap and even country music still. All I can say is that it's a shame that a lot of people get put off by screaming vocals and growls in music, it's a completely different world that opens when you appreciate it and how many bands that use both clean vocals and "screamo" that create some truly amazing music with power heard nowhere else.


In my opinion, it's primarly grindcore as a genre that gave the whole "aggressive mashing and screaming" movement a bad rep; it's kinda notorious for artists who try to be as absurdly chaotic and loud as possible. When somebody berates extreme metal genres for those reasons, I usually introduce them to bands like "Death" or "Vektor" - stuff that contains the same amount of drumming and screaming the lungs out, yet actually has a lot of technicality behind it and sounds genuinely progressive. I still remember being introduced to "Charging the Void" for the first time - my first reaction was more or less "Well, this is chaotic mess", but close to the end of the track I was like, "Damn, this is some pretty impressive stuff they're doing here!"


----------



## Dongding (Oct 20, 2017)

It's underground. You wouldn't have heard it before.




It's mole music. Moles listen to this music.

Edit: More seriously, a lot less classic rock than I used to in high school. Starting to listen to more electronic/pop music like Daft Punk, Gorillaz, 80's synth-wave, anything from the 80's as well. The 80's ruled.


----------



## Simo (Oct 20, 2017)

Geez, lots of genres:

Punk/HC, especially 80s (Dead Kennedys, Buzzcocks, Butthole Surfers), early industrial(Throbbing Gristle, Coil), post punk (Joy Division, The Fall, &c.), stuff by insane people (Daniel Johnston, Hasil Adkins), early/indie country (Johnny Cash, Hank Williams Sr., Brandy Clark, Iris DeMent), certain classic rock (Rolling Stones, The Who), Jazz and Jazz vocalists, blues, Delta and Chicago, ragtime, calypso, classical...and random odd things that strike my fancy. Oh, and of course Randy Newman!


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 21, 2017)

Classic country, rock n roll.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 21, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Classic country, rock n roll.


Yeh new country blows. The next rhyme is the first rhyming word that pops off the top of your head. It's like they write the songs 5 minutes before they record them. Gimme some Johnny Cash or something instead.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 21, 2017)

I usually stay within the rock/metal/electronic area.

Oddly though, I won't like something just because it falls into these areas.  It also isnt unheard of, for me to only like 1 or 2 songs from any particular artist.  There is just a particular way I hear music, and it usually involves a very cyclic and heavy guitar.  It isn't unheard of my playlist bouncing from Biometrix, to Trivium, to Mudvayne, back to Obsidia, Queensryche, and generally confusing the shit out of passengers.

I do enjoy my Machine Head though, because they have survived for 25+years.  Between Robb Flynn and Phil Demmel, they are probably two of the most technical metal guitar players out there that I like.






*Edit* This was next on my playlist for example


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

You guys should check out Sumo Cyco, one of my favorite bands!


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 21, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Yeh new country blows. The next rhyme is the first rhyming word that pops off the top of your head. It's like they write the songs 5 minutes before they record them. Gimme some Johnny Cash or something instead.


Heres some real country. One of my favorites


----------



## Redwulf16 (Oct 21, 2017)

I listen to a short list of genres, but mostly remixes rather than originals. I like nightcore, glitch hop (thefatrat ftw), and various video game OST pieces.
I also like rock music, but not any that includes excessive screaming, guttural vocals, ext. some of my favorite rock bands are linkin park and fall out boy.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 21, 2017)

1: Sabaton
2: Mechina
3: Bits and pieces of soundtracks and other bands.

Mostly metal of various variety.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 21, 2017)

My list of genres is long. mainly because I feel that, as a Producer teaching himself, I should be well versed in a number of different styles of music. That being said, here's my list ^w^:


Electro Swing
Go-Go
Dubstep
Jumpstyle
Jazz
Trap
Future Bass
Gospel
Metal (most variations aside from SBM and Pornogrind)
Hip-Hop
Experimental
Pop
Hardstyle
OSTs
Indie
and LOTS of Fusions


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ugh, I never liked it... it just doesn't feel like music to me...


Nowadays, it's sure as hell not. Back in the day, though, it was REALLY damn good. I consider the golden age of rap to be during the '80s and '90s.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Nowadays, it's sure as hell not. Back in the day, though, it was REALLY damn good. I consider the golden age of rap to be during the '80s and '90s.




I feel like the music industry as a whole has taken a flush down the toilet. I mean.. MTV doesn't even play music any more for god sakes... I haven't watched that channel since the 90s


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lately I barely listen to music, except what's playing on the radio/whateverIsOn when I'm out or on a ride. Or I'll just play some random mainstream songs, or turn on the tv to a music channel and let it play in the background.

But I used to listen to metal a lot, then later started listening to whatever I thought was cool at the time.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 21, 2017)

I bleed Metal \m/

that being said I also listen to synthwave, eurobeat and hard bass


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 21, 2017)

I have a very diverse taste in music.

Blue_Bunny’s Library — Users at Last.fm


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 21, 2017)

Mostly Baroque music.


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

I listen to a lot of music... Classic Rock, hip hop, etc.
But my favorite is psytrance, rave, techno, and the electronica arts. It is my inspiration for my own music, and sometimes melodic trance just helps me out of a bad mood.
Favorite bands/artists: infected mushroom, linkin park, knife party, astrix, phil collins, nirvana, armin van buuren, tiesto, above and beyond...
Honestly I could go on and on and on...


----------



## Mandragoras (Oct 26, 2017)

Lately mostly really weird metal and other heavy music, plus some ambient, glitch, sound collage stuff, a little noise, a little post-punk and prog-rock. I can enjoy most things to some degree but lately I've just been craving stuff that's pummelling and completely bizarre and chasing that with more abstract fare. I do intend to listen to the new St. Vincent soon, however; I adore her work, and while the singles leading up to it were a bit all over the place, the album itself is, I am told, pretty odd.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 26, 2017)

It really depends on the song it self. At least for me.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 3, 2017)

I uh... *ahem* listen to video game soundtracks
I mostly listen to songs from RTS games, since it is usually the best when trying to focus on something else, but I do like other game genre music as well.
also here's my favorite song from Dawn of War


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2017)

Nowadays I jam to chillhop, ambient, progrock, progmetal to name a few genres.


----------



## Gavin the Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

I like of Nicki Minaj and Lady Gaga stuff. I like some retro and Spanish language stuff too.


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 20, 2017)

Punk subgenres, Metal subgenres, Noise, Shoegaze, too many Electronic genres to list and general Weird Shit.
Anyone who still uses Last.fm in 2017 can try their luck. Anyone who gets over 25% compatibility is a Real Winner™.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 20, 2017)

I listen to mostly alternative and indie rock.


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't really know what you call what I like. I guess soft noise music? Like it isn't as hard as the usual stuff and sometimes it has singing in it as well.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Sleepysnout (Nov 22, 2017)

Honestly, I have no good answer. My music taste is amorphous and... weird.
Currently a lot of Puscifer/Skinny Puppy/KMFDM/MSI. Last week it was JPop and folk music. The week before that was a bunch of early-2000s pop.
So.. uh... send help.

Anywho this is the current obsession:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hauptmann Meade said:


> 1: Sabaton
> 2: Mechina
> 3: Bits and pieces of soundtracks and other bands.
> 
> Mostly metal of various variety.



Sabaton is great. Panzerkampf is an amazing song.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 24, 2017)

Everything, ranging from Black Metal to Reggae


----------



## Denji (Nov 24, 2017)

I like most things, but recently I've been listening to more japanese music thanks to their catchiness!


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 24, 2017)

I listen some metal/Hard rock and a lot of Old School French Rap... as Suprême NTM, IAM, Kool Shen, Joey Starr...


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 20, 2017)

My favourite genres are Neo Folk,  industrial, Goa, Ethno Music, Dark Ambient stuff and Post Metal.

This is one song from my current playlist I got stuck with.


----------



## tortoisesensei (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm a fan of electronic music, more particularly from the 90s and early 2000s. I also listen to alternative rock, underground hip-hop, jazz, J-pop, and stuff from the 70s, 80s, and 90s.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 27, 2017)

I listen to the things I just really like, be it rock, techno, opera, etc.
Most of the music I listen to is Japanese songs though. Probably cause I don't really like the mainstream music (even though some songs are pretty good) and some Japanese producers just make good songs. I do prefer English versions of Japanese songs though.

I know. My music taste is thrash ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

Few examples:


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 7, 2018)

I listen to many different versions of punk. Mainly I stick with pop punk/skate punk for my music.

My current favorite artist is Teenage Bottlerocket which is basically blink-182 if they state skate-punk


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

I listen to goth rock, electronica (synth, house, trance, and orchestral), and Celtic.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Thrash metal to get some motivation going to do stuff, and hard rock to easy off before I sleep.

Listening to various vaporwave mixes and some punk rock from time to time is also an option.


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 7, 2018)

I like to listen to Modest Mouse, they are rather underappreciated unfortunately




3:30 is my favorite part ^




So yea I cant exactly name the genre of music but I like those kinds of songs 
Of monsters and men is another example

you should look up Cosmo Sheldrake, he is unique but definitely talented


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 7, 2018)

Redwulf16 said:


>


lol I remember the Flumpty Jam, I used to be a serious fan of that stuff back in 2014


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 7, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> I like to listen to Modest Mouse, they are rather underappreciated unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very different sounding, that first one is a pretty heavy tune for how soft it sounds. Neat.


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 7, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Very different sounding, that first one is a pretty heavy tune for how soft it sounds. Neat.



yea, this is a better example than the second one I think


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> I like to listen to Modest Mouse, they are rather underappreciated unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the second one.

I like stuff like this.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 27, 2018)

I'd listen to anything in any language as long as it's not something like schlager, dutch music, death metal or anything that only has a hard bass and no melody line.

I'm mainly into electronic & EDM music


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 27, 2018)

dragon-in-sight said:


> My favourite genres are Neo Folk,  industrial, Goa, Ethno Music, Dark Ambient stuff and Post Metal.
> 
> This is one song from my current playlist I got stuck with.



Oh nice another, industrial/dark ambient/neo-folk fan. 

As for me i like genre Harsh noise, dark ambient, drone, power metal, symphonic metal, drone doom & black metal.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Lunar Man said:


> I don't wanna be that hipster to say that a lot of today's mainstream music sucks, but I'm not a hipster so whatever. I don't like today's music. Especially the rap. The rap's gone to crap...


this is true. But that vid tho...... not to be rude.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

I listen to all things Metal. It's the greatest genre my ears have ever felt. The solos and rifts give me that rush that feels amazing.


----------



## Wollymon (May 3, 2018)

I have always liked rap music

Watching rap battles has always made me want to make hip hop music some day, Eminem is a big inspiration, the unique way he writes his lyrics.


----------



## Taku (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (May 17, 2018)

Been listening a lot to this track lately..

Posted by @PolarizedBear on Discord. =w=


----------



## Guifrog (May 17, 2018)

Varies a lot. I like electronic, ambient, world, metal, jazz, samba, pop, classical... It depends more on my mood and the tune itself.



Yakamaru said:


> Been listening a lot to this track lately..
> 
> Posted by @PolarizedBear on Discord. =w=



Very expressive/dramatic, I specially enjoyed that chord progression and the violin.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2018)

I like Scott Joplin.

This guy plays him nice.






I love this, cartoon, real, imagined, he's good.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 17, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Been listening a lot to this track lately..
> 
> Posted by @PolarizedBear on Discord. =w=


<3


----------



## Narri (May 17, 2018)

I've been chilling out to this lately


----------



## Izar (May 17, 2018)

Depends how I'm feeling. If I'm on my motorcycle it seems to be hard rock. Studying I like classical or instrumentals. Workouts or gaming is usually techno of some sort.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2018)

Just about everything, it depends on what's going on. If I'm yiffing with a partner, or having lunch with co-workers, I'm not listening to the same tracks, at those different times.


----------



## FriedOats (May 17, 2018)

I looove basically all genres. Total opposite of those people who are like "everything but rap and country ajAjAHuah." I love rap and especially country. The only thing I hate is purely instrumental techno/dubstep. Sounds like someone just threw a laptop and a cowbell into a dishwasher. I can listen to it occasionally but after a while it grates my ears. I like k-pop, J-rock, and all kinds of foreign music. 80's/90's pop is probably my favorite right now but it changes every few months. I can enjoy Top 40 stuff. Really can't stand R&B or anything with overly sexual lyrics.  Like literally can't listen to it haha it grosses me out so bad.


----------



## Orthogonal (May 18, 2018)

Trap music.


----------



## inicalsio2 (May 27, 2018)

Obviously, I like most metal genres like death, thrash, black, speed, stoner and doom. But on the other hand I really enjoy punk bands, and other times stuff like Radiohead.
When it comes to hip hop, I mostly listen to experimental stuff like Death Grips or the classic artists.


----------



## pandasayori (Jun 1, 2018)

I tend to listen to mostly electronic music. Trap, lo-fi,  nu disco, future funk, glitch hop, techno, etc. Outside of that I listen to hip hop, r&b, and rap depending on the mood.


----------



## FunkyMikey (Jun 4, 2018)

I am fond of jazz, funk, progressive rock. If I have certain mood I prefer to listen progressive genres of electronic music.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 1, 2018)

I've been getting into K-pop lately, but I listen to a lot of vocaloid-produced music, Britpop, and American alternative stuff.
It's kind of all over the place.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 12, 2018)

I mostly listen to trance and synth-pop.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 13, 2018)

I usually listen to a mix of oldies, alternative rock, punk rock, pop punk, and recently garage rock.


----------

